# Wifi Router advice



## arayman (Nov 15, 2012)

I require a Wi-fi router (already have Airtel 220 BX ADSL2+modem) the pre-requisite expected in the router are as follows:

1) It should have a range of *at least 75 feet* with continues strong signal
2) Should have USB port.
3) Has provision of detachable antenna. Incase I need to install an antenna later for increasing signal range.

Kindly suggest which brand and model would comply to the above requirement and serve value for money. (would prefer if you mention the approx. price range of the product)

Thanking you all in advance.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 15, 2012)

TL-WR1043ND - Welcome to TP-LINK fulfills your requirements.

Newegg shows its cost to be $49 which is too low as per specs. 

Good thing is that this router is Openwrt & ddwrt supported.


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 15, 2012)

You can but this one too. Asus RT-N13U B1 Wireless N with All-in-One Printer Server Router | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 15, 2012)

^You should read the first post once again. He needs attachable antenna facility which is not there in N13U.


----------



## arayman (Nov 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> TL-WR1043ND - Welcome to TP-LINK fulfills your requirements.
> 
> Newegg shows its cost to be $49 which is too low as per specs.
> 
> Good thing is that this router is Openwrt & ddwrt supported.



*Dashing.Sujay*, Thanks for your brilliant advice. You suggested a perfect wifi router but unfortunately perfect things come at a price which is generally above budget. I checked the minimum price in India for this router is around Rs.5000/-.

I am ready to make compromises in few things like without detachable antenna and little bit lesser signal range, say about 50 ft. , but must have a USB port,  is there any other VFM option under Rs. 2500 in TP or other brands ?

(Wondering if I would get a dd-wrt & open supported in this budget otherwise just ignore it).


----------



## dan4u (Nov 16, 2012)

The TL-1043ND cost's less than 4k, I got it from eBay for Rs 3660 last month. you can also look at the TL-WR941ND, its the same spec of 1043nd, but no usb, costs around 2.6k .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 16, 2012)

arayman said:


> *Dashing.Sujay*, Thanks for your brilliant advice. You suggested a perfect wifi router but unfortunately perfect things come at a price which is generally above budget. I checked the minimum price in India for this router is around Rs.5000/-.
> 
> I am ready to make compromises in few things like without detachable antenna and little bit lesser signal range, say about 50 ft. , but must have a USB port,  is there any other VFM option under Rs. 2500 in TP or other brands ?
> 
> (Wondering if I would get a dd-wrt & open supported in this budget otherwise just ignore it).



Its available at ~4k in ebay, and with a coupon ti can come around 3.5k which sounds too good. If your budget is really strict, have a look at Asus N13U B1. I own it and its good, except the range, which is mediocre.


----------



## arayman (Nov 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Its available at ~4k in ebay, and with a coupon ti can come around 3.5k which sounds too good. If your budget is really strict, have a look at Asus N13U B1. I own it and its good, except the range, which is mediocre.



Thanks *dan4u *and *dashing.sujay*. I didn't checked on ebay, yep I am seeing the price is Rs. 3660/- not bad. My best try would be go for the TP router you both recommended, as in totality its bundle of goodies. Otherwise, Asus is okay, but range issue is worrying.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 17, 2012)

here you go, TL-1043ND, I got it from this seller, its a steal for this price....


----------



## sumitgupta (Nov 18, 2012)

check here
Price: Rs. 3,750.00
TP-Link Ultimate Wireless N Gigabit Router


----------



## arayman (Nov 20, 2012)

*@ dashing.sujay* One of my friend installed this router (TP-LINK TL-WR841N) and says good things about it signal range. It also supports DD-WRT. 

please refer this link: 
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router | Router | Flipkart.com


I would like to know your opinion, if its realistic to pick this item keeping in mind the signal range and VFM.

*Btw, is this model compatible with windows 8 ?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2012)

As per the web site, no. It will should work properly. But why do you need that?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2012)

arayman said:


> I haven't bought the previous wifi router TL-WR1043ND yet. So was considering to buy this one instead ie. WR841N (Rs. 1755) required your opinion if its okay as far as signal range is concerned.
> 
> Further, I hope it is compatible with windows 8



It should be.


----------

